

Ask HN: Where does religion/spirituality fit into your life? - pruett

I've been struggling with where religion fits into my life.  Until now, I've been pretty agnostic, but recently feel a strong need to make an attempt at incorporating religion into my values.  Personally, I'm highly considering diving into (Zen) Buddhism.<p>What are you religious values? Where/When/How did you start?<p>DISCLAIMER:  I realize religion can be a sensitive and personal topic.  I'm not AT ALL interested in debating the validity of different faiths, but VERY interested in how an agnostic goes about effectively incorporating religion/faith into their lives.
======
Saavedro
I don't understand how otherwise reasonable people have this need to
incorporate some amount of woo into their lives. As far as I can tell its just
because "that's what you do."

If you feel your value system is lacking, perhaps look into secular work on
value systems, rather than looking for answers in the thought trap that is
religion, even if it is made of warm fuzzies.

------
mike-cardwell
What is a religious value? I have values, some of them are the same as values
that certain religions promote. Every religion promotes both good and bad
values. I prefer to select my own.

------
mapster
my thought is that religion should become part of your life based on a
spiritual awakening or pull. If it is based on an intellectual or practical
basis (i.e. New Years resolution), it will not sustain itself. I am a fence
rider and for the most part OK with it - if an awakening happens, great, but I
can't see myself searching for an awakening when I am a happy person.

------
gamechangr
follow your conscience!

